# Clearing blocked ears.



## Andy in Germany (31 Jan 2019)

Has anyone a remedy for blocked ears when you have a cold? I'm having trouble hearing on the left hand side which is getting on my nerves. If it was ear wax I'd just get some Hydrogen Peroxide from the chemist but it seems to be inside my eardrum.

Someone suggested heating chopped onion and then wrapping it in paper towel and applying it to the ear, but before I spend tomorrow smelling like a Kebab I want to see if anyone can vouch for its effectiveness (and how it is supposed to work, should I allow liquid to drip into the ear or vapour?)


----------



## FishFright (31 Jan 2019)

Seek medical advice if it seems to be behind the waxy part. I didn't now that side's hearing is 30dB down and my balance is no long 100%


----------



## tyred (31 Jan 2019)

Tilt your head to one side and put a few drips of olive oil or similar into your ear. Do it a few times a day. I was sceptical when someone at work told me that but it did work.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2019)

TNT


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Jan 2019)

With a cold I just try and pop them like you do on an aeroplane.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> With a cold I just try and pop them like you do on an aeroplane.


I'd be a bit careful with that ... I used to get a lift to work with a former RAF Search & Rescue helicopter pilot. He was once laid up in bed suffering with a heavy cold when he was scrambled to fly an emergency mission. He ended up with a perforated ear drum which resulted in him being pretty much deaf in that ear from then on.


----------



## Gasman (31 Jan 2019)

The blockage probably isn't on the outside so dropping anything into the ear will not make any difference. Inflammation in the throat blocks the Eustachian tube which connects the back of the throat with the middle ear, allowing air pressure on either side of the eardrum to equalise. Air on the inside then gets absorbed and the eardrum gets 'splinted' in place by external pressure. Decongestants may help relieve the blockage.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (31 Jan 2019)

WD40.

Wait, sorry... I thought you said gears.


----------



## Slioch (31 Jan 2019)

I had a blocked ear last year due to a build up of wax. The official advice from my GP was to dribble extra virgin olive oil into the ear daily, and lie flat for 10 mins to allow it to penetrate and soften the wax. After a couple of weeks of this they hosed my ear out using a mini pressure washer thingy, and all was good.

*BUT*, if your problem is linked to you having a cold, then a build up of wax may not be the cause, and you should seek proper medical advice and not rely on a bunch of random lunatics on a cycling forum to sort out your health problems


----------



## glasgowcyclist (31 Jan 2019)

As the good doctor on Jimmy Young's show used to say, the only thing you should put in your ear is your own elbow.


I'm in agreement with the others who advise seeking medical advice. Your pharmacist can be very helpful in this regard.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> I had a blocked ear last year due to a build up of wax. The official advice from my GP was to dribble extra virgin olive oil into the ear daily, and lie flat for 10 mins to allow it to penetrate and soften the wax. After a couple of weeks of this they hosed my ear out using a mini pressure washer thingy, and all was good.



I have issues every few years with ear wax. I seem to remember that on my last visit to the docs to ask for syringing I was cautioned, before giving them the go-ahead for this, that it was not a risk free procedure, and that there was a small chance that it could cause permanent damage.
Does this mean anything to anyone?
I was alarmed after the procedure that I had gone deaf but after a couple of days the water cleared and all was well- hearing improved.

At least that mini pressure washer thing is an advance on what was used on me as a kid. A large metal syringe filled with hot water - blasted at force into my ear. A system I imagine they used in victorian times. That felt quite painful and I wouldn't be at all surprised if that could cause permanent damage. Fortunately for me it always worked.


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2019)

As Gasman says, try a decongestant.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Feb 2019)

Found this on the NHS site.

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/earwax-build-up/

alarmed to see this lower down that page.

@@@

*Not all GP practices remove earwax*

Some can:


flush the wax out with water (ear irrigation)
suck the wax out (microsuction)
These treatments are usually painless. You might have to pay to have them done privately.

@@@@

You might have to go private to get your ears unblocked?

What the hell have we come to? 

Am sure my childhood Lancashire GP would be aghast.


----------



## Cycleops (1 Feb 2019)

At the risk of incurring the wrath of the mods for not posting in the right section might I suggest that a certain person currently serving time at her Majesties pleasure for perjury might benefit from some the remedies suggested here.


----------



## Slioch (1 Feb 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I have issues every few years with ear wax. I seem to remember that on my last visit to the docs to ask for syringing I was cautioned, before giving them the go-ahead for this, that it was not a risk free procedure, and that there was a small chance that it could cause permanent damage.
> Does this mean anything to anyone?



I was given a similar warning, although it was a very low-key one. I would assume the risks are very low and they are just covering their backs.
The new pressure washer thingy, as you say, is a huge improvement over the old method. Just a wee tickling sensation and totally pain free.


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2019)

Our local surgery does not do wax removal, they do however give you the telephone number of somebody the know that does it for only £80.


----------



## Slioch (1 Feb 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> *Not all GP practices remove earwax*



My local GP surgery didn't have the necessary equipment to sort my ear out, but they booked an appointment for me at another surgery a few miles away, where they must "centralise" ear stuff for a number of local surgeries. Probably a much more efficient way of doing things, so no complaints from me.
The nurse who did my procedure must spend her life cleaning out peoples ears. Not sure whether I could do that


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Our local surgery does not do wax removal, they do however give you the telephone number of somebody the know that does it for only £80.


shocking.

One wonders what else they don't do.

Came as news to me this snowy morn that ears are some recent bolt-on consumer accessory that are no business of the NHS.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Feb 2019)

Went to the chemists and got some Hydrogen Peroxide to try over the weekend, and instructions that if there's a problem on Monday I need to go to the ENT Doc.

One application and the ear is clear. Whoopee.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> I was given a similar warning, although it was a very low-key one. I would assume the risks are very low and they are just covering their backs.
> The new pressure washer thingy, as you say, is a huge improvement over the old method. Just a wee tickling sensation and totally pain free.



Our local doc now uses a mini vacuum cleaner.

Last time I went I apparently nearly broke it.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Feb 2019)

Not all practice nurses have been on the course for ear syringing which is probably why some surgeries do not do it. Only one of our nurses is qualified for this procedure. Some can only do a limited range of procedures anyway such as some injections need appropriate staff.


----------



## Globalti (1 Feb 2019)

Gasman said:


> The blockage probably isn't on the outside so dropping anything into the ear will not make any difference. Inflammation in the throat blocks the Eustachian tube which connects the back of the throat with the middle ear, allowing air pressure on either side of the eardrum to equalise. Air on the inside then gets absorbed and the eardrum gets 'splinted' in place by external pressure. Decongestants may help relieve the blockage.



This is correct; it's nothing to do with exterior wax. After a cold your Eustachian tubes get blocked with gunk and you can't equalise the pressure inside and outside your eardrum, which causes it to bulge, suppressing sounds. Time will clear it but in the meantime try the same techniques you use for clearing your ears when descending in an aircraft; yawning, pinching your nose and blowing and generally waggling your jaw around. When doing the nose pinch, steady prolonged pressure is better for getting the stuff moving than a sudden blast. You could try ibuprofen, which might reduce inflammation in your throat and ears and allow the blockage to clear.

Climbing a mountain might clear it too as the pressure drops.


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> and not rely on a bunch of random lunatics on a cycling forum to sort out your health problems



Oi, we might be lunatics, but we're not random. I'm offended.


----------



## BristolRoversfc (2 Feb 2019)

My local doctors surgery in Bristol said they no longer syringe ears and that I would have to pay privately to have it done.
£60 later.....all seems ok.
One ear does seem to be better than the other,but maybe thats down to my age


----------



## OldShep (2 Feb 2019)

Ffs £60 
40 years ago I used a fairy liquid bottle sitting in the bath then I upgraded to seeing a nurse. Our surgery now has a nurse that can’t do ears. I went on her day 20 ml trip for nothing, so I went on eBay https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EAR-SYRI...R-WAX-AND-DEBRIS-LARGE-CAPACITY-/163142018974 
Brilliant bit of kit and the pleasure of seeing all that crud in the basin is very satisfying.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2019)

I can't see that ear wax would be fussy about olive oil... What's it gonna say - "_I am not going to soften for any old oil - use extra virgin or don't bother!"_?


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Feb 2019)

Try gargling with an alcohol based mouthwash . If the problem is with the Eustachian tube gargling can help, well it has for me in the past


----------



## PK99 (2 Feb 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Found this on the NHS site.
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/earwax-build-up/
> 
> ...




Many GPs have stopped removing earwax as the risks outweigh the benefits and it was a major source of complaints and claims. Softening with olive oil will allow natural removal.

An elderly friend had his tonsils removed by the GP on the kitchen table - just cos something was done in your childhood does not mean it was a good thing then or now.


----------



## Slioch (2 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I can't see that ear wax would be fussy about olive oil... What's it gonna say - "_I am not going to soften for any old oil - use extra virgin or don't bother!"_?



We're aspirational middle class, so of course only *extra virgin* olive oil is acceptable, and only then if purchased at extortionate cost from a poncy deli.
Ordinary olive oil is for the great unwashed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Try gargling with an alcohol based mouthwash . If the problem is with the Eustachian tube gargling can help, well it has for me in the past



I suppose if you swallow enough you won't care either way after a while...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2019)

OldShep said:


> Ffs £60
> 40 years ago I used a fairy liquid bottle sitting in the bath then I upgraded to seeing a nurse. Our surgery now has a nurse that can’t do ears. I went on her day 20 ml trip for nothing, so I went on eBay https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EAR-SYRI...R-WAX-AND-DEBRIS-LARGE-CAPACITY-/163142018974
> Brilliant bit of kit and the pleasure of seeing all that crud in the basin is very satisfying.



That's what I used, although the local chemist sells it with a bottle of Hydrogen peroxide to soften the wax up first. When the stuff lands in the sink you realise why you couldn't hear before...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2019)

I think that my ears are well overdue for de-waxing! 

Both ears feel bunged up and I am even harder of hearing than usual. 

My left ear buzzes with loud noises, but it doesn't do it if I pull the earlobe down. I think there is probably some wax in the ear very close to the ear drum and tugging the lobe pulls it far enough away not to make contact.

I can no longer hear the ticking noise that my phone makes for every move in Minesweeper. 

I am turning the TV sound up higher than I was a few weeks ago.

I'm struggling with conversations if there is any background noise.

I haven't got any hydrogen peroxide so I'll try some aspiring-to middle-class extra-virgin olive oil first and see how I get on with that.


----------



## midlife (2 Feb 2019)

https://www.specsavers.co.uk/hearing/ear-health/earwax-removal

Specsavers do it as well.....


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> My left ear buzzes with loud noises, but it doesn't do it if I pull the earlobe down.



Just fold a bit of lead to weight down ear


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Just fold a bit of lead to weight down ear


I could get that one pierced and wear a heavy earring!


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Feb 2019)

BristolRoversfc said:


> My local doctors surgery in Bristol said they no longer syringe ears and that I would have to pay privately to have it done.
> £60 later.....all seems ok.
> One ear does seem to be better than the other,but maybe thats down to my age


Better set to work with the oil and then see the doc before he thinks twice.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Feb 2019)

OldShep said:


> Ffs £60
> 40 years ago I used a fairy liquid bottle sitting in the bath then I upgraded to seeing a nurse. Our surgery now has a nurse that can’t do ears. I went on her day 20 ml trip for nothing, so I went on eBay https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EAR-SYRI...R-WAX-AND-DEBRIS-LARGE-CAPACITY-/163142018974
> Brilliant bit of kit and the pleasure of seeing all that crud in the basin is very satisfying.


Wondering about your avatar. Says can be used for dog whelping, whatever that is. Also lice and nits.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Feb 2019)

PK99 said:


> Many GPs have stopped removing earwax as the risks outweigh the benefits and it was a major source of complaints and claims. Softening with olive oil will allow natural removal.
> 
> An elderly friend had his tonsils removed by the GP on the kitchen table - just cos something was done in your childhood does not mean it was a good thing then or now.


What do you mean by "natural removal"? Does it just come out after the oiling with no further action needed?

Am not suggesting a return of the old horse/cake decorating syringe, scary they were, but effective if you survived. I well remember all the junk they cleared. But how risky are those modern machines? They do seem very tightly controlled.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I think that my ears are well overdue for de-waxing!
> 
> Both ears feel bunged up and I am even harder of hearing than usual.
> 
> ...



Ah, a guinea pig. Do report back colin.


----------



## Globalti (4 Feb 2019)

BLOCKED EUSTACHIAN TUBES HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH WAX IN THE EAR - Did you hear that? By all means get your ears syringed (it's quite enjoyable and there are plenty of opportunities for some smutty innuendo with the nurse) but that won't help if you've had a cold and can't equalise the pressure.


----------

